# A6 water problem TCM



## Eric76 (Jun 29, 2011)

2 weeks ago I bought a A6 V6 Quattro 2004 for 17 000ish, the car have seen 69k km . It is pretty clean however from 1 week now nightmares started.

First the LCD oil pressure light was blinking - biping three times and stayed on each time I started the car. I did a pressure test and its ok, I changed the car oil and verify I the motor was taking oil, everything was fine. Three days ago the car will start and died by itself, with or without the gas pedal pressed a bit.
I saw that my floor carpet where soaking wet. I open the hood and there was a little pool in the compartment of the battery and ECM WTF
The drain was jammed with leafs and mud. I clean that and I started drying the interior.

TODAY, when I turn my key in the ON position the car says 'PUSH CLUTCH PEDAL TO START ENGINE'... I do not understand nothing, my car is automatic/tiptronic and it says to push a clutch pedal that I dont even have.

I searched the web and read it was symptoms of TCM malfunctions, I uncovered my passenger side floor plastic and take the carpet up, discovering the mess: my TCM box was under 2 inch of water, I took it out the water, unplugged the battery, took the metal box outside of the plastic's one and shake it thoroughly to take out the liter of water inside..

The TCM is now in a closed tuperware full of rice. and the pool underneath my seats is drying .

Please help me, seriously I don't know what to do next and I need a car


Thank you in advance -Eric


----------



## ReignMan VR6 (Apr 7, 2008)

*lol me too*

haha yes the exact same thing happened on my 01 a6, near the cabin air filter housing and all down the passenger carpet, a terrible design flaw to minor tree overhang, i had no CEL, no milage, no key response

all considered i was able to dry everything out with a hair dryer and a big fan and about 1 lb of rice , started right up the next day, choose shampoo wisely or the wet smell will stick to the carpets forever

if it ever happens again i think some custom modifications will be in order


----------

